# Can't stop buying Berettas



## cryhavoc (Feb 1, 2006)

I liked my first one so much I just picked up a used 92 type M. I hope to use it CCW this summer when the fullsize is too big.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

cryhavoc said:


> I liked my first one so much I just picked up a used 92 type M. I hope to use it CCW this summer when the fullsize is too big.


Pics! Where are the pics! 8) ...Congrats!


----------



## cryhavoc (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry I'm pretty much a techno idiot, I'm lucky if I can turn the damn computer on. I don't even own digital camera


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

cryhavoc said:


> Sorry I'm pretty much a techno idiot, I'm lucky if I can turn the damn computer on. I don't even own digital camera


no worries...Congrats though on the new purchase. I've got the bug myself, I just purchased a Cougar 8000F. Now I have my eyes on a 96 Brig. Inox purchase... 8)


----------



## 45SAM1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Can't Stop!*

I've gotten 3 beretta's since Aug. 06! Not sure what's next.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

45SAM1 said:


> I've gotten 3 beretta's since Aug. 06! Not sure what's next.:mrgreen:


U better get into an anonymous group for that problem


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I feel your pain.


----------



## 45SAM1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe a S&W airlite or a Beretta 84????????:watching:


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U better get into an anonymous group for that problem


Don't take advice from him he has been kicked out of every group we put him in. Not only is he nuts about his Walthers he dress them all up the same like they were Quad triplets.

Nothing wrong with buying lots of Beretta's as long as you enjoy them and each are a little different. The good new is that if you get tired of them I'm here to give them a home.


----------

